# Modeling and Neural Control of Quadrotor Helicopter: MATLAB-SIMULINK..



## ceslamnagy_nagy (4 يونيو 2011)

*Modeling and Neural Control of Quad rotor Helicopter: MATLAB-SIMULINK*

حد عندة اى كتاب عن الموضوع دة ارجو المساعدة من جميع الاعضاء​


----------



## atar2506 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

للرفع و الإفادة 

كذلك أنا أحتاج هذا الكتاب فمن كان عنده فاليرفعه لنا

و الشكر لكم و أعانكم الله.


----------

